
Ask HN: What was the name of this Sci-Fi book? - meridion
In a discussion around 2 months ago in HN, related to alien life, there was a reference to a book. The book was about humans visiting an alien world, but humans and aliens moved at different speeds so they had challenges communicating. Sadly it is all I remember, but sounded like an interesting concept. Any idea which book this might have been?
======
HarryHirsch
Are you thinking about Robert Forward's "Dragon's Egg"? The aliens live on the
surface of a neutron star passing through the Solar System, and the
"chemistry" on the surface of the neutron star is much faster than our
chemistry, consequently the aliens' society evolves much quicker.

~~~
meridion
Thank you, that was the one!

------
mindcrime
Could you be thinking of this comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17392748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17392748)

("The Dark Forest" by Liu Cixin)

or maybe this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17391451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17391451)

("Aurora" by Kim Stanley Robinson)

If not, I'd poke around some more looking for the reference in this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17389842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17389842)

or maybe this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17302924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17302924)

